# Ipad AIR pour ecran deporté pour MAC Mini



## sonpin (2 Mars 2014)

bonjour 

Je viens d'acheter un Ipad air 64g. c'est mon premier ipad, il est très bien.

Je souhaiterais mettre un Mac mini sous ma télé et le contrôler avec mon ipad air.

Cela est-il possible? comment ? 

Peut-on faite un media center avec un mac Mini contrôlé par cet ipad en ecran déporté

merci d'avance 

Sonpin


----------



## woulf (9 Mars 2014)

sonpin a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un Ipad air 64g. c'est mon premier ipad, il est très bien.
> 
> ...



Lorsque j'avais un mac mini branché sous la télé, je me servais de Mouse pro pour avoir un trackpad et un clavier à portée de main. Ça marche super bien. Parce que c'est l'essentiel dont tu auras besoin pour contrôler ton macmini, pour lequel la TV servira d'écran. Quand tu parles d'écran déporté, pas sûr que ce soit facile, ni commode (s'il s'agit de recopier l'écran du Mac mini sur l'ipad). Il y a des solutions, mais jamais testé. Je me demande s'il y a pas une app qui s'appelle Air display ?


----------

